

More Hacker Less News - kruhft
http://kruhft.dyndns.org

======
kruhft
For some reason HN changed my link when I submitted and removed /news from the
end. The link I originally submitted was <http://kruhft.dyndns.org/discussion>

~~~
kruhft
And I've since changed it to /discuss.

------
chmielewski
How do you intend to deal with crossposts from HN? Is that sort of behavior
frowned upon or do you see it as necessary for Kruhft's health?

~~~
kruhft
I'm not sure how to deal with it. I'm just working on setting the site up and
getting into a general posting habit. I've crossposted interesting discussions
from HN that I find interesting, and so far I'm the only person that's posting
to kruhft, so as the problems come up I'll deal with the issues as they come
along.

Kruhft is more about the links and the content of the site with hopefully a
discussion that goes along with the type of content I'm posting. It's an
experiment, but it's quite fun so far.

------
awolf
You stole HN's design? Doesn't seem like the way to start on the right foot.

~~~
kruhft
The site is based on arc.news, which is included in the Arc language
distribution that is given away as open source. Yes, it is the same design as
hacker news because the sites are both running the same code, but I am
planning on improvements as time goes on. And besides, I like the simple
design!

------
chronomex
Hmmm, interesting. What's the intended focus of this site?

~~~
kruhft
The intended focus is 'More Hacker Less News', which could best be defined as
articles about programming, finance and other things that interest me.
Currently it's basically a journal of things I find on the internet that I
feel like publishing, but by using it also allows all the features of regular
HN, such as creating accounts and publishing your own stories.

I am finding most of the news sites I read (HN, Slashdot, etc) are not
covering real 'Hacker' articles anymore by pandering to the masses. This is
just a grassroots site by a hacker for hackers. Most of the articles I post on
my site also get posted to HN but hardly get any attention, so HN is really
just turning into a more into a news site, which personally, I'm really
starting to get enough of.

